# Am I gluten sensitive?



## IMuscle (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I was dealing with a really bad month long flare up of my IBS symptoms, which I was diagnosed with 4 years ago. I saw a doc during this flare up and he gave me two different medicines to try (anti-depressant and anti spastic) for about 3 weeks each. I did see slight relief with the anti-D but I was having some sexual problems with it and relief wasn't as good as I'd like it to be so I stopped the med.

Anyway, I was tested for celiac and it came back negative but the doc told me I could still be gluten sensitive. I decided to go gluten free completely and did so successfully for 8 days. I noticed that my symptoms were pretty much gone. Before I was experiencing stomach discomfort pretty much all day long, going to the bathroom 3-5x a day (mostly runny IBS-D type) and I had some pretty bad travel anxiety and bathroom attacks while in the car. I haven't noticed any of this during the 8 days I was gluten free. I had a normal bowel movement 1-2x per day and most days I was more constipated if anything.

Now, I cheated last night and had a handful of items that probably contained gluten. I figured I'd be feeling awful this morning but I am not really feeling any worse and my old symptoms have not come back.

Does this mean gluten is NOT my issue?

Was this not enough gluten to simply make me feel awful?

Did my week of gluten free eating negate this one slip up?

Thanks for all the advice on those who are more experienced on this subject!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is hard to know what "gluten sensitive" really means and how much you need to limit it.

A lot of people say gluten is the issue when really it is the fodmaps in the wheat causing the problem, not the gluten. People usually can tolerate small amounts of fodmaps even if they can't tolerate a lot as it isn't an immune reaction but a gas volume. A small slip up may not get enough fodmaps into you to cause enough gas to cause a problem.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I am gluten intolerant and also negative for celiac. When you eliminate gluten from your diet and then reintroduce it you need to do it in a controlled manner. You also need to eliminate for at least 2 months and then reintroduce it for approximately one week to really know how it's affecting you. You cannot just eat a bunch of stuff randomly that "might" contain gluten- you really need to introduce the equivalent of 3-4 slices of bread per day for up to one week to be able to gauge how it affects you. I got this information from 2 different GI doctors and it really is the best way to tell.

So, for 2 months, do not eat out in restaurants unless they have a 100% gluten free menu and cook most/all food at home to be sure there are no trace amounts. My symptoms disappeared completely within one month and when I reintroduced another month later my symptoms started returning by day 3 of eating gluten. Symptoms very commonly related to gluten can be delayed, although some people have an immediate reaction. Symptoms can also be non-GI in nature. The 1st of mine to come back was the chronic rash I had on my legs (which also disappeared when I was GF).


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

How do you determine whether it is the Gluten or the FODMAP causing the symptoms?


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Shaylu said:


> How do you determine whether it is the Gluten or the FODMAP causing the symptoms?


Eliminating just the gluten containing foods without eliminating any of the other FODMAPs seems like the easiest way to tell.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds simple...only over here everything with gluten seems to have FODMAPS in too:-(


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Shaylu said:


> Sounds simple...only over here everything with gluten seems to have FODMAPS in too:-(


Hmmm... well, you could continue to eat FODMAPs in the form of onions, asparagus, etc. and just try eliminating the gluten containing foods?? Then if your symptoms do not subside try quitting the FODMAP foods as well? (Only guessing here, but imo- from experience- the gluten free diet is far easier than the FODMAP diet because many fewer foods are eliminated).


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks faze action. Think I will stick to FODMAPS for now and still stay off gluten too.


----------



## Bet Sobon (Jul 2, 2013)

I went gluten free about a year and a half ago. Unfortunately I started eating a lot of 'gluten free' stuff. I felt much better (probably because I was eating a diet high in whole grains before) but still had some issues. It wasn't until I eliminated FODMAPS that I had almost 100% elimination of IBS symptoms.

To me, it doesn't make sense not to eliminate gluten/wheat. I have also eliminated corn and oats and oils containing corn or soybeans. I will eat white rice occassionally. In addition to causing IBS symptoms, grains are inflammatory and contain high Omega 6, which we don't really need in large quantities.


----------



## IMuscle (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow so I am very confused. So eliminating gluten doesnt also exclude the FODMAPs?

Ive been on this "gluten free diet" for 3ish weeks now.

First two were pretty good and I noticed most of my symptoms were gone. This last week im pretty much reverting back to my old ways even though ive been eating the same items, same foods, and not cheating.

Im not sure what do think anymore


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

IMuscle, what I found was that I went gluten free by eliminating gluten...felt a bit better( body saying yeah, got rid of nasty gluten or even fructans) Than introduced glutenfree breads etc (full of FODMAPS like fructose, fruit juice etc)...felt okay...ate more GF processed foods...felt worse (body identifying FODMAPS as the culprit and not necessarily the gluten)

Not sure if that helps? Only if you're replacing your breads with shop bought GF bread/foods I guess.

When you're eating out, they recommend looking at the GF menu as that cuts out the fructans...than you're left just deciphering the Veges etc.


----------

